# HTML-eMail-Link in Adobe Acrobat



## messmar (9. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, das evtl. nicht hierher gehört, aber ich fand in die Themen-Liste keinen entsprechenden Bereich wo ich das Problem beschreiben kann,
und dachte dass es mir hier geholfen wird, da es um einen Html-Link handelt.

Bescgreibung des Problems:

Ich habe in einem PDF-Dokument einen eMail-Link z.B.
<a href="mailto:xxxxx@yyyyyyy.zz">Textlink</a>

Wenn ich aber auf den Link clicke, bekomme ich einen IE-Browser befor
sich das Mail-Programm bzw. eMail öffnet. Und im Browser steht natürlich folgendes :

Fehler 404
Die Seite kann nicht gefunden werden, was aber auch richtig ist, da die "xxxxx@yyyyyyy.zz" keine URL-Adresse ist.

Kennt jemand evtl. die Lösung, so dass es nur das Mail-Programm sich öffnet.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Amin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2005)

Hi,
also ich beschreibe dir jetzt hier mal wie man normalerweise ein Email-Link in Adobe Acrobat erstellt (weiß ja jetzt nicht wie du die PDF erstellt hast).
Zuerst klickst du auf das Formularwerkzeug und anschließend unter der Regiesterkarte „Vorgänge“ such ich mir den „Auslöser“ „Maus drücken“ aus, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster wo man die URL eingibt. Aber anstatt einer Url gibts du die Emailadresse ein. Vor der Email mußt du nur noch " mailto: " hinschreiben, also mailto: bla@bla.de

Viele Grüße


----------

